# push notification test thread help me test it



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

hey folks, im testing a notification system for StP, so you'll be alerted when you get replies or personal messages. it's totally voluntary, but if some folks could reply to this thread to help me test it that would be wonderful. thanks!


----------



## autumn (Mar 10, 2018)

bump a dump a doop abloop


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Mar 10, 2018)

Testing


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

yo


----------



## MarkB (Mar 10, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> hey folks, im testing a notification system for StP, so you'll be alerted when you get replies or personal messages. it's totally voluntary, but if some folks could reply to this thread to help me test it that would be wonderful. thanks!


Reply.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 10, 2018)

Reply!


----------



## Odin (Mar 10, 2018)

S err rp as derrp!?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

haha is anyone getting pop up notification of replies to this thread? im not...


----------



## fig (Mar 10, 2018)

the guy in the godzilla suit is a CIA officer, i have proof just test me man


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

i got a notification when @MarkB replied. but nothing after that.


----------



## Odin (Mar 10, 2018)

Fuck a nut. _ q


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

got it from odin too.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

matt test reply, let me know if you get this push notification


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

got it


----------



## Odin (Mar 10, 2018)

Just an aside... The notifications have always seemed a bit buggy..


----------



## autumn (Mar 10, 2018)

bumpalump


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 10, 2018)

i like the options for notifications. lol fuck yes


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

haah i actually got this notification! wow


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

could someone reply to this one more time?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

bump


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

okay that worked in chrome on desktop...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

next test is going to be chrome on android

someone reply!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

yea i havnt had any problems its all been working for me as far as i can tell.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

SlankyLanky said:


> yea i havnt had any problems its all been working for me as far as i can tell.



that's good, it just means it might be related to admin accounts, so at least i am narrowing down where the problem is at. thanks or the help!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 10, 2018)

anytime, hope you get it all figured out!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

ok working on android/chrome... if someone could confirm on an iphone that would be sweet


----------



## Anagor (Mar 10, 2018)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua.


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 10, 2018)

hey replying


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 10, 2018)

i dont have a phone, sorry im no help


----------



## autumn (Mar 10, 2018)

Anagor said:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consetetur sadipscing elitr, sed diam nonumy eirmod tempor invidunt ut labore et dolore magna aliquyam erat, sed diam voluptua.



Ipsum dipsum simple pipsum, post hoc ergo proptar hoc boop bop


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 10, 2018)

Im not getting any on my android


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

NotSoSirius said:


> Im not getting any on my android



You might have to install chrome if you're using an older version of android. The 'basic' web browser doesn't support push notifications (i think)


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Mar 10, 2018)

A push notification for Matt's last reply is what brought me to this thread.. I haven't been notified of any of his previous posts. Android/ chrome


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 10, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> You might have to install chrome if you're using an older version of android. The 'basic' web browser doesn't support push notifications (i think)



Already using chrome, still nada


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 10, 2018)

It asked me for permission for notifcations, which i gave it but still no bueno


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Mar 10, 2018)

Got a push for @NotSoSirius just now. Still android and chrome


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Mar 10, 2018)

Yeah breaker 19, this hear be countrytime sky looking for a radio check COME BACK


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 10, 2018)

I got this notification. I think i have my notifications set to all. But dont ask me any questions i hate technology. Ha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2018)

if folks aren't getting the push notifications, tell me what computer/OS/web browser you're using and if you've enabled push notifications by pressing the 'fuck yes' or 'okay' buttons when the browser asks you.


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> if folks aren't getting the push notifications, tell me what computer/OS/web browser you're using and if you've enabled push notifications by pressing the 'fuck yes' or 'okay' buttons when the browser asks you.



on my laptop, im getting little rectangles in the bottom right of the screen when sombody makes a post. thats what its supposed to do rite? its the same thing that facebook dose.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2018)

crisywantstorunaway said:


> on my laptop, im getting little rectangles in the bottom right of the screen when sombody makes a post. thats what its supposed to do rite? its the same thing that facebook dose.



yep, that is correct


----------



## bushhippie (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> yep, that is correct


cool cool


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 11, 2018)

I haven't been getting any notifications on my phone. It's Android 7.0 running on chrome 65.0.3325.109 if it helps any.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> I haven't been getting any notifications on my phone. It's Android 7.0 running on chrome 65.0.3325.109 if it helps any.



did you approve the alert box that came up?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 11, 2018)

Aussie Timm said:


> Samsung galaxy s6? Phone with android operating system. Just using the standard internet browder. I do use chrome as well but haven't surfed stp on chrome for a little while. Havent had anything ask me for these push notifications



try logging out and back in?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> did you approve the alert box that came up?


I sure did.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> I sure did.



what device/browser? can you try clearing cookies and logging out/back in?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 12, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> what device/browser? can you try clearing cookies and logging out/back in?


Galaxy s8 Active running Android 7
Google chrome version 65.0.3325.109

Cookies cleared and relogged in.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> Galaxy s8 Active running Android 7
> Google chrome version 65.0.3325.109
> 
> Cookies cleared and relogged in.



ok, the backend is showing you on the user list (of people getting push notifications) where you weren't on that list before, so maybe the cookies/relogging in was the problem. let me know if you start getting push notifications now.

to everyone else, if you're not getting notifications, try logging out of your account on StP, clearing your cookies, then logging back in. if you want me to confirm you should be receiving push notifications just let me know.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 12, 2018)

Hooray! I got one that time!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> Hooray! I got one that time!



sweet. hopefully that method will solve a lot of people's problems.


----------



## Countrytime Sky (Mar 12, 2018)

Countrytime Sky said:


> Yeah breaker 19, this hear be countrytime sky looking for a radio check COME BACK


Copy that, I got a response this hear be countrytime sky over and out lol


----------



## Odin (Mar 12, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> sweet. hopefully that method will solve a lot of people's problems.



iT might just be the habafropzipulops in my bowl... 

But I have no idea what this thread was about. 

Sorry. Just thought I'd mention that as I posted earlier.


----------

